# A simdgeon excited



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

I GET TO GO SEE THE RENO PHILHARMONIC RACHMANINOFF'S THIRD CONCERTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm simply ecstatic!

That same Tuesday, I'm going up for a master piano lesson too!


'Tis providence, I tell you!


So happy


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow, I am not surprised that you are excited. You get to see a great pice of music, and a master piano lesson
as well.

I hope you enjoy both very much.


Margaret


----------



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

I definitely will.

I live in northeastern Nevada, which some would say is barren of any culture. My town has a small orchestra of about 50 members, so this will be excellent. I've only been to two concerts, and none of them had Rachmaninoff



Cheers


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Who's the soloist? What are you playing in his/her master class?


----------



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

Well, it's not the performers master class, I'm going separately for that, the dates just coincided.

The pianists name is Jon Nakamatsu

I hope he doesn't butcher it...


----------



## R-F (Feb 12, 2008)

Argh, I envy you. In Scotland, the chance of seeing a concert of that standard is very low. I'd probably have to travel down to London- a 10 hour journey- just to see something like that. Still though, I did recently download a recording of Rachmaninov himself playing his first and second Piano Concertos. Amazing composer and performer...


----------



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey, don't feel too bad. Where I live in Northeastern Nevada, the chances are slim too 

Except my trip is only 5 hours...


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

R-F said:


> I did recently download a recording of Rachmaninov himself playing his first and second Piano Concertos. Amazing composer and performer...


More recordings exists, in which he plays the third, fourth concerto and the Paganini Rhapsody. His Carnaval Op. 9 (Schumann's) is also remarkable.



R-F said:


> Argh, I envy you. In Scotland, the chance of seeing a concert of that standard is very low. I'd probably have to travel down to London- a 10 hour journey- just to see something like that.


The same here. However, I saw Gelber playing this concerto recently... two subsequent nights.


----------

